# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  WPF NIC counter

## bughatti

Looking to see if anyone can help with sharing how to create a NIC receive bytes/s counter in WPF.  I would like the ability to make it read in Mb/s if possible.  I have searched the web for information to get it to work.  All I have been able to find is how to create CPU and RAM counters in a Windows Form Application, not anything for WPF.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## Arjay

Start with the Windows form approach and modify it for WPF.

----------

